# Trying to find a good choke tube for Beretta AL391



## MIHuntress (Sep 6, 2010)

This is my first season for turkey and I need some help picking out a choke tube for my gun.

I've been reading up on different tubes, but it seems that there aren't many for my gun model. Went to BassPro yesterday and the only one they had in stock was the most expensive one (Indian Creek Black Diamond). $74 seems a bit expensive for a choke tube, but is that all I'm limited to?

Was hoping to go out today and pick up a tube at either Dunhams or Gander Mountain.

Thanks!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Finding what you want from local stores is a crapshoot at best. I would suggest mailorder to get what you want. Search chokes in the turkey board and you'll get more info on them than you ever wanted. The Indian Creek you saw at Basspro is an excellent choke. Pure Gold, and Rhino are a couple others. The Primos Jellyhead is a good choke for less money. My kids and I all have them in our guns. I am saving my change for an Indian Creek because I think it is a better choke tube based on the revies I have read.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

i have had good success with the "undertaker"...purchased about 7 years ago and not sure if they around anymore


----------



## MIHuntress (Sep 6, 2010)

I ended up picking up a Tightwad today at Gander Mtn. They also didn't have much.  I'll see how that works out when I go to patten soon. If I don't like it, then I'll probably just splurge and go after an Indian Creek.

Thanks for the suggestions all.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

What shells do you have to test?


----------



## MIHuntress (Sep 6, 2010)

Nothing yet. Been a hard time finding shells for a 20 g as well. I guess I just need to buy from the web. BUT, was looking into heavi-shot or one of the winchester types.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

If I was you I would try the #7 shot offering from hevi-shot. More pellets and better penetration than lead #6. Last I knew Cabelas had it it stock.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I just remembered that its not Hevi-shot that has the #7, they have #7.5 and the Federal Heavyweights come in #7. I don't have any experience with the Federal but DEDGOOSE, who has a lot of knowledge about turkey loads and chokes, reccomended them to me for my daughters 20 ga. He said they were patterning better than the Hevi for him. Only your gun will tell you what it likes best. I think with that Tightwad the Federals might work the best because to the wad they use.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

MIHuntress said:


> Nothing yet. Been a hard time finding shells for a 20 g as well. I guess I just need to buy from the web. BUT, was looking into heavi-shot or one of the winchester types.


Get the Federal Mag Shock's in #7 Or Hevi's in #7.. I see you live in Howell... I have two boxes of the Mag shocks should be here any day if you want to put one through the gun to see what it does let me know and you can have a couple.. I see your in Howell so you are close..


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Critter, was it you that Tommy told me got the Trulock choke too? I put that on a mossberg 20 guage for my daughter and with some remington #5 3" shells at 30 was real good and out to 40 only had about 76 pellets in a 10" circle.. Buddy had them and wanted me to try them.. I will be curious to see what the Fed's do but Tommy speaks very highly of them!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

No it wasn't me. My daughter is running the Jellyhead with Rem Premier #6 turkey loads. It's about the same performance as you are getting. Honestly I'm not real happy with it but I'm not going to let her shoot past 30 anyway. Before next season I'm going to work it out a little more. She has the 870 jr that only has a 18 3/4" barrel, I think hinders the patterning a bit.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

dsconnell said:


> Critter, was it you that Tommy told me got the Trulock choke too? I put that on a mossberg 20 guage for my daughter and with some remington #5 3" shells at 30 was real good and out to 40 only had about 76 pellets in a 10" circle.. Buddy had them and wanted me to try them.. I will be curious to see what the Fed's do but Tommy speaks very highly of them!


Dan that 76 is very good for lead 5s.. Lead will not hold in a 20 to 40 yards based on my standards.. 

As for the Original question.. The Indian creek choke is a good un.. It should perform very well with Hevi 7s.. 

But if it were me I would opt for the Fed 7s.. Pellets run true to size instead of being floor sweepings, Penetrates much better than H 13... 

The federals can be a little finicky as too choke tube choice.. Most of the less inexpensive chokes for the Feds are only offered in Remington threads.. I would give the tru lock a chance.. It runs about 40 bucks, but they offer a money back guarantee.. I have a friend whom is getting 140 to 150 pellets in a 10 inch circle at 40 with a Tru Lock 575 and the Fed 7s..


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

One size does not fit all. Call Comp-N-Choke or Kicks chokes and they will ask for make and model of gun then they will tell you what ammo and shot size to use as well. They are very good at this and they know their stuff. I ordered a CNC for my Nova and it has been a great buy. Good luck dont fall for the Jellyhead and other mass produced one size fits all chokes or you are wasting money. 

Ganzer


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Tommy.. I should have the Feds here any day now and Have some 10" targets waiting to get peppered... You back home yet?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

dsconnell said:


> Tommy.. I should have the Feds here any day now and Have some 10" targets waiting to get peppered... You back home yet?


Get big paper from Lowes... No just got to OK last night


----------



## MIHuntress (Sep 6, 2010)

dsconnell said:


> Get the Federal Mag Shock's in #7 Or Hevi's in #7.. I see you live in Howell... I have two boxes of the Mag shocks should be here any day if you want to put one through the gun to see what it does let me know and you can have a couple.. I see your in Howell so you are close..


Sending PM.


----------

